# M2 SSD wird von Windows 10 nicht erkannt



## Chorax86 (2. September 2018)

Hi Leute ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen M2 SSD ( Crucial 500 250 GB ) und zwar wird sie im BIOS erkannt aber leider im Windows selber nicht. 
Ich hatte gelesen das sie erst im BIOS aktiviert werden muss nur finde ich bei meinen BIOS nicht die Einstellung ( ASUS STRIX ROG 470-I )


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2018)

Scheint sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung auf?
(Windows -> Suchfeld -> par)


----------



## Chorax86 (2. September 2018)

Ich habe mal geschaut ob sie im diskpart/disklist auftaucht via Command aber dort war sie auch nicht zu sehen

Ansonsten muss ich später mal schauen ob sie da zu sehen ist was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann

Edit: Was ich auch noch nicht gemacht habe ist ein BIOS Update


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2018)

Hast du die SSD im vorderen M.2 (nähe Grafikkarte) oder im hinteren (Rückseite) installiert?
Nur der bei der Grafikkarte kann auch SATA.


----------



## Chorax86 (2. September 2018)

Sie ist auf der Vorderseite angebracht


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2018)

Wo hast du denn Windows jetzt installiert?
Hast du das cmd aus dem Windows-Setup heraus ausgeführt?
Windows 7 oder 10?

Im Bios gibts da nicht viel was du umstellen kannst, das meiste ist für eine NVMe-SSD was du ja nicht hast.
https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/5/d/2/7/fdfe720bc29a511cfa89bdb98c3629f0bb52.pdf
Seite 3-16


----------



## Chorax86 (2. September 2018)

Windows ist auf meiner SD ich wollte erst einmal die SSD zum laufen bekommen bevor ich Windows auf ihr installiere

Windows 10 ist derzeit auf meiner SD installiert und CMD habe ich direkt auf den Desktop heraus verwendet also nicht während der Installation


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2018)

Wusst gar nicht, das man Windows 10 auch auf einer Speicherkarte installieren kann.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. September 2018)

Schau mal im Datenträgermanager von Windows ob dort die SSD aufgeführt ist und ob diese auch gemountet ist -> wenn nicht Volume hinzufügen

Oder Windows Installation starten und schauen ob dort die SSD angezeigt wird (spricht auch dafür dass nicht zugeordnet ist)


----------



## chocochipsbaer (5. September 2018)

Welches Windows hast du installiert?
Schmeiß mal testweise eine Windows-Installation an und guck, ob sie im Setup erkannt wird.
Im Zweifelsfall alle anderen Datenträger abklemmen.


----------



## Haarspalter (17. September 2018)

Hat es funktioniert?  Wenn ja, hattest du ein BIOS Update gemacht?


----------

